# Send a kid to camp--cheap!



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2007)

Since many on this board have larger families & more then a few of us are Scots (i.e. cheap) I thought that this might be of interst.

The Free Church of Scotland Presbytery PEI runs a one week camp for kids 9-16 on Prince Edward Island. The cost is only $75.00 cdn & this includes tuck money. Two of my kids will be there this year & one has gone a couple of times before and loved it.

Check out the link http://www.islandfreechurch.org/FCoS/Youth.html

BTW if you come let me know and I will make some of my famous chowder & have you all over for dinner.

Pax. kevin


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally, a summer camp that actually sounds good for kids!


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 10, 2007)

How cool is that? I've always wanted to visit PEI ever since my days of obsession with Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea. Maybe one day I can take my kids there, for their own good of course. ;-)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2007)

ServantOfKing said:


> How cool is that? I've always wanted to visit PEI ever since my days of obsession with Anne of Green Gables and Anne of Avonlea. Maybe one day I can take my kids there, for their own good of course. ;-)



We would love to see ya.


----------

